# Was für ein FTP-Server?



## dfd1 (17. September 2003)

Hallo Leute
Ich denk mal, das Thema passt am besten hier rein.

Also: Ich such einen FTP-Server, der folgendes kann und sein sollte:

1. Freeware
2. Muss über mehrere Partitionen greifen können
3. Muss unter WinXP Pro laufen
4. Grafische Administration
5. Passwörter müssen intern sicher abgelegt werden (also nicht in irgendwelche txt-Files)

Habt ihr da evnt. eine Idee? Der Hacken ist in der Regel Punkt 2  

Falls ihr nicht wisst, was ich bei Punkt 2 meine, hier ein Beispiel:

-Auf dem Rechner sind mehrere Partitionen, z.B. C, D, E, F.
-Ein Benutzer soll mit seinem Login und Passwort auf die Partitionen E und F zugreifen können, ohne das er merkt, dass er auf verschiedenen Partitionen ist.

Das erfordet ja, soviel ich weiss, ein VFS (Virtual File System). Gibt es auch Freeware-FTP Server, die das beinhalten?

Google und Suche-Funktion hat mir nichts gebracht. Und NEIN, kein Linux.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (18. September 2003)

Hi

Versuch es doch einfach mal mit dem FTP-Server der von Microsoft mitgeliefert wird. Hat zwar nicht sehr viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, aber er müsste deinen Anforderungen gerecht werden.  Man kann sogar gemapte Netzlaufwerke damit freigeben. Die User kannst du bequem unter Windows anlegen. So hab ich es gemacht.  Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## dfd1 (18. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stauffenberg _
> *Versuch es doch einfach mal mit dem FTP-Server der von Microsoft mitgeliefert wird. *



Sorry, aber seit wann ist bei WinXP Pro einen FTP Server dabei? Und wenn nicht, wo muss ich ihn suchen? Microsoft gibt ja selten etwas "gratis".


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (18. September 2003)

Hi

Du musst die IIS-Dienste von XP installieren und danach in der Computerverwaltung aktivieren und konfigurieren. Am besten du suchst mal in der XP-Hilfe und "IIS", da müsste sicher was kommen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## dfd1 (18. September 2003)

Also den hab ich jetzt installiert... und wie wird das Ding konfiguriert? Trotz sehr guter Kentnisse in Windows, die F1 Taste und ihre Hilfe ist Schrott


----------



## dfd1 (18. September 2003)

Also nach längerem Herumprobieren, hab ich es doch zum laufen gebracht. Aber so wie es aussieht, kann da nur 1 Benutzer auf einmal laufen, oder so wie das bei IIS eingerichtet ist, nur 1ne Seite auf einmal. Und das ist in meinem Fall untragbar.

Ich brauch mehrere Benutzer, da nicht nur ich persönlich den FTP-Server benutze.
Dennoch danke, für deine Hilfe, Stauffenberg. Hab jedenfalls wieder was gelehrnt


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. September 2003)

Hi nochmal!

Ich bin durch Zufall auf etwas draufgekommen. Ich habe unter Win 2k Server ebenfalls den FTP aktiviert und einen Ordner erstellt. Dieser Ordner trägt den selben Namen den auch ein Benutzer von diesem Server hat. Und als ich mich dann als dieser Benutzer angemeldet habe, bin ich direkt in diesen Ordner gekommen. Versuch es mal auf diese Art. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir noch etwas weiter helfen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## dfd1 (19. September 2003)

Ja, das hab ich auch herausgefunden. Aber ich will nicht auf meinem Rechner x Benutzerkonten erstellen, die gar nie sonst auf diesen Rechner kommen, sondern nur auf den FTP-Server.

Ja, vieleicht hab ich extra Wünsche, aber ich will wissen, ob es sowas überhaupt gibt was Freeware gibt. Es gibt sowas ähnliches was Kostet und 1000 Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten bietet, aber der Preis ist nicht klein Name weiss ich im Moment nicht, aber werde es herausfinden, falls der Wunsch danach besteht.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. September 2003)

Hi

Sorry, dass ich dir nicht bei deinem Problem helfen konnte. Ich werde aber auch die Augen offen halten. Sobald ich etwas brauchbares für habe werd ich mich melden.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## dfd1 (19. September 2003)

Also ich hab was gefunden, kostet aber für Studenten und Privatanweder $20. Nennt sich RaidenFTPD und findet ihr unter www.raidenftpd.com 

Gibt es so was auch in Freeware? Muss nicht ganz den extremen Umfang haben, aber VFS ist wichtig, bzw. Priorität 1.


----------



## dfd1 (24. September 2003)

Ich frag nochmal, da ich nicht glauben kann, das es so was nicht auch bei Freeware gibt.

Ich suche:
- einen FTP-Server
- Freeware
- mit VFS, da über mehrere Partitionen und verschiedene Ordner zugegriffen werden soll
- unter WinXP Pro lauffähig

Meist macht das VFS einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Kennt sonst jemand so was?


----------



## danube (30. September 2003)

http://php.zdnet.de/downloads/searc...form_category=x&form_language=x&form_type=AND


Wobei du zuerst mal den testen solltest:
http://www.zdnet.de/downloads/programs/r/8/000VR8-wc.html


----------



## dfd1 (30. September 2003)

Danke. Version 3.x war war voll daneben, aber vieleicht hat es sich ja mit Version 4.0 geändert 
Aber WS_FTP Server ist Sharware. Meine Vorstellung war aber Freeware  Kennste per Zufall auch so was? Hab mal die Server's bei ZDNet durchgeschaut. Gibt sonst nichts, das VFS unterstützt, bzw. beinhaltet.


----------

